# IBS-M & Linzess



## no_tomatoes (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello,

Does anyone here with IBS-M take Linzess? I'm wondering how well its worked for others with this type of IBS. Also - it is giving me diarrhea; will that subside? I've only been taking it for two days now. Thank you!!!


----------

